# Hello peoples



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Hi all

I'm Neill from Northern Ireland, been weight training for a couple of years now. I used to train in my local leisure centre which was s**t :shock:, I'm now training in a proper gym for the last 2 months and enjoying it BIG TIME.

Any advice you give me will be greatly appreciated !

Thanks in advance 

Happy Days


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi mate good to have you here, theres lotts of information and plenty of people to give you sound advice!, if theres anything inparticular you wish to know just post a question in the oppropriate section and people will be more than happy answer them.

take care :wink:

Caymen.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Cheers Caymen


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome m8


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome mate


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello hammer... good to see you on here, best advice i could ever give.. if someonetells you theres a shortcut in bodybuilding... dont listen to them!!


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

welcome bro


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Where about are you training now? I have a few friends who have gyms in N.I.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Hey Neil,

where abouts are you in NI? I live in Belfast.

XT


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I live in Newtownards, I'm training in the Phoenix Gym


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey m8 and welcome


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Hammer1980 said:


> Any advice you give me will be greatly appreciated !


Nudity and barbecues are two things that for health reasons, best not be combined! :wink:

Welcome by the way!


----------

